# The following is a paid announcement from the LOB Lite...



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0059 2030 86
9405 5036 9930 0059 2031 09
9405 5036 9930 0059 2030 79
9405 5036 9930 0059 2030 93


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

op2: go get em!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa even more destruction? Good to see you back at it Matt.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

WTF is LOB lite. This kinda scares me


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Vicini said:


> WTF is LOB lite. This kinda scares me


Guess you would be a bit skiddish after the last raping your mailbox took.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lob lite? :noidea:


----------



## Drkknght145 (Apr 22, 2012)

Lob lite. I love it.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lob lite? :noidea:


What does a lobster on a diet eat???


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Vicini said:


> WTF is LOB lite. This kinda scares me


I thought the LOB lite was the squids, or the ZK, or even Binc. you know, like Canada is America lite?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Go get 'em Gosh!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

LOB Lite.....half the calories, same great destruction


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Diet Lobster? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Now, that there is funny!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> What does a lobster on a diet eat???


They still eat the same shit on the bottom of the ocean floor. Bottom feeders...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:yawn:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The question is who paid for this announcement? If it was not Ron or Zilla then this whole thread is superfluous to the forum. :kicknuts:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Isn't LOB Lite the minor league affiliate of LOB. Did Gosh get demoted?

opcorn:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> LOB Lite.....half the calories, same great destruction


Finally some LOB I can have on my diet.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

LOB Lite. Half as intimidating, half the destruction, half the intelligence.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

LOBster Lite... Tastes great, less filling!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

max gas said:


> Isn't LOB Lite the minor league affiliate of LOB. Did Gosh get demoted?
> 
> opcorn:


Was he ever really promoted?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

LOB Lite, tastes great, less filling.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

great. just what we need another wannabomber. mailboxes all over are laugh..ahem, i mean shaking in fear


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

damn it hardcz! beat me to it.....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Dhughes12 said:


> damn it hardcz! beat me to it.....


Nope. Derek beat both of ya too it. He's a stinky ex squid ninja. Can't trust a man like that IMO.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

socalocmatt said:


> Nope. Derek beat both of ya too it. He's a stinky ex squid ninja. Can't trust a man like that IMO.


Sorry, had my ignore everything ninja's post filter on. Didn't see it.


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Sorry, had my ignore everything ninja's post filter on. Didn't see it.


Hahaha


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

hardcz said:


> Sorry, had my ignore everything ninja's post filter on. Didn't see it.


A common mistake.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

hardcz said:


> Sorry, had my ignore everything ninja's post filter on. Didn't see it.


Haters gon' hate.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

every time I see ninja post I think this:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

someone needs this shirt...

Trust Me I'm A Ninja T-Shirt from Zazzle.com


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Goldstein said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah





max gas said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah





David_ESM said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah





socalocmatt said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah





Dhughes12 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah I really have no need for his excel spreadsheet


The jealousy towards LOB is really quite overwhelming.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dhughes12 said:


> blah blah blah i really have no need for his excel spreadsheet


lol!



gosh said:


> The *mockery *towards LOB is really quite overwhelming.


Fixed. It's cool bro, I'd be overwhelmed too!

Also, lobster without the butter to dip it in just ain't the same. I prefer regular Lobster to Lobster Lite.



hardcz said:


> every time I see ninja post I think this:


You think "come at me bro?" every time I post?

:smoke:


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

dhughes12 said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah I really have no need for his excel spreadsheet


touche gosh.....


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fixed. It's cool bro, I'd be overwhelmed too!


Nah see, someone like you, it's all in-good-fun mockery.

David_BS? FalseMatt? Max Gas? Texastein? Jealousy. Pure and simple. So much of it, in fact, it oozes out of their pores and makes them type silly things in their feeble attempt to hide their jealousy-boners.

:biglaugh:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Seriously though... with a name like LOB Lite.... I'm expecting some kind of desk lamp. Did you say it outloud before typing it?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> David_BS? FalseMatt? Max Gas? Texastein? Jealousy. Pure and simple. So much of it, in fact, it oozes out of their pores and makes them type silly things in their feeble attempt to hide their jealousy-boners.
> 
> :biglaugh:


Note to self: sweat pants won't hide my LOB lite jealousy-boner. This explains the weird looks I'm getting while walking around today


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

loblite??? like lite beer (which of course really isn't beer) IDK there FalseMatt - sounding pretty weak to me?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

max gas said:


> Note to self: sweat pants won't hide my LOB lite jealousy-boner. This explains the weird looks I'm getting while walking around today


bow chica bow wow


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Next time go a little lite-r on the rubber stamp.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

gosh said:


> Nah see, someone like you, it's all in-good-fun mockery.
> 
> David_BS? FalseMatt? Max Gas? Texastein? Jealousy. Pure and simple. So much of it, in fact, it oozes out of their pores and makes them type silly things in their feeble attempt to hide their jealousy-boners.
> 
> :biglaugh:


Are you still upset because I made you my bitch then gave you RG for being my little spoon? :banana:

I think I'll bomb you some vagisil next time. :spank:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

loblite = idiocracy starting to come true


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Lite schmite... LOB or LOB Lite still pale in comparison to the Might of the Squids


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

lob lite maybe they are just shrimp with big imaginations


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> Lite schmite... LOB or LOB Lite still pale in comparison to the Might of the Squids


Bwahahahahahahaha! That's a funny one Craig. You shoulda posted that in the Joke Forum


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Lite schmite... LOB or LOB Lite still pale in comparison to the Might of the Squids


you Canuckians and your sense of humor...now go eat a round piece of plain old ham and call it bacon


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> you Canuckians and your sense of humor...now go eat a round piece of plain old ham and call it bacon


Hey, peameal bacon is awesome....


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

This is a really destructive time in Puff's history, haha. Too many groups, too many wheels of destructions, etc. 

Ah, who am I kidding. BLOW EM UP!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Hey, peameal bacon is awesome....


Bacon is awesome. ^ that's ham. v That's bacon and it's the greatest food in existence you crazy Canuck.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm actually going to side with the Canuck on this one. 

America = fatty pig belly = bacon
Rest of the world = lean pig back = bacon

One is clearly better than the other, and no, it's not us.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Bacon is awesome. ^ that's ham. v That's bacon and it's the greatest food in existence you crazy Canuck.[/IMG]


Hear, hear!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> I'm actually going to side with the Canuck on this one.
> 
> America = fatty pig belly = bacon
> Rest of the world = lean pig back = bacon
> ...


Would the rest of you lobsters look at what your "special" mascot is saying now? Come on!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Would the rest of you lobsters look at what your "special" mascot is saying now? Come on!


I'm pretty sure someone hacked his account. Right Gosh? Right? Right?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gosh has been saying lots of crazy shit lately. Between bashing Tool in chat last night and bashing real bacon today the man's just gone crazy!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

There is crazy and then there is pretending ham is better than bacon...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> There is crazy and then there is pretending ham is better than bacon...


Hahaha. I would RG you if I could!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hahaha. I would RG you if I could!


sorry I tried....

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gosh said:


> I'm actually going to side with the Canuck on this one.
> 
> America = fatty pig belly = bacon
> Rest of the world = lean pig back = bacon
> ...


'merican bacon smells better when you cook it...kinda like what Heaven smells like...
Canuckian bacon smells like, I dunno, what I imagine Canuckia smells like...snow and mooses.

'merican bacon FTW



David_ESM said:


> Would the rest of you lobsters look at what your "special" mascot is saying now? Come on!


he still has the right to his opinion, regardless of how erroneous he is....and he's not the LOB Mascot...we didn't give him a title with "exalted" or "poobah" in it, so he can't claim any "mascot" credits on his resume.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

hachigo said:


> I'm pretty sure someone hacked his account. Right Gosh? Right? Right?


Nope, sorry, it's me. A couple years ago I gave up gross foods (aka super high in fat or other bad shit that's added to my waist-line) and now they actually kind of gross me out. Fast food tastes like shit to me now, fried foods taste like shit to me now, and stuff like American bacon, although awesomely yummy, I can't eat more than a few slices, as I know how stupidly gross it is.



David_ESM said:


> There is crazy and then there is pretending ham is better than bacon...


Make no mistake, ham and back bacon (aka Canadian bacon) are two different cuts of meat. Back bacon is center cut, boneless pork loin while and ham is hind-leg thigh meat. And then there's American bacon, which is the mostly-fat belly meat. All three are good, love em all, but American bacon is by far the cheapest, and un-healthiest cut of the entire animal.



Danfish98 said:


> Gosh has been saying lots of crazy shit lately. Between bashing Tool in chat last night and bashing real bacon today the man's just gone crazy!


Tool sucks. Perfect Circle sucks. Deal.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> and he's not the LOB Mascot...we didn't give him a title with "exalted" or "poobah" in it, so he can't claim any "mascot" credits on his resume.


Just for the record, I never claimed I was, that was all David. I don't really want to be a mascot for anyone honestly. Unless it involves Blackjack and hookers.... and lots of drugs and alcohol.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

Not....sure......I can......deal..with...the.....Tool bashing.....................................................................


----------

